
ACL: Animation Compression Library - adamnemecek
https://github.com/nfrechette/acl
======
zeno490
Thanks for linking to my work! In the next week or two I should be able to
publish the results I had when compressing over 8000 Fortnite animations with
it, stay tuned and check my blog:
[http://nfrechette.github.io/](http://nfrechette.github.io/)

